
Free OKR tool for the community (startups, VC, SME, large organizations...) - xvaucois
http://giokr.com
======
xvaucois
During Summer 2018, I read 2 very interesting books called “Measure What
matters” by John Doerr and “High Output Management by Andy Grove.

I found that OKR (Objectives and Key Results) is part of the secret sauce in
Silicon Valley to succeed as a business or a person as it helps to be focus.

At GI, we decided to apply it. As I did not find any great tool and thought
everybody in the world should benefit from it, we realized a tool internally.

Being driven by the motivation to make Business & Society work together, we
decided to launch a business line (a free tool we give to the community and a
paid version for organizations which require more features).

As usual at GI, we give back part of profits of the business to the Fair
Business Deal Innovation Foundation to finance great causes like cancer
research, brain diseases, autism, homeless people & poverty, animal
protection, environment...

Xavier Vaucois, GI CEO & Founder

